# Blackbird nuisance



## ThePrisoner

Hello All

We are being bugged by a blackbird which sits in a shrub under our bedroom window. It makes the most awful jink jink jink sound for absolutely ages. 

This noise starts at four thirty every morning and goes on until it is fully daylight. To be honest it bothers my wife more than me. She gets up and lobs things out of the window. We have a lovely display of shoes, small ornaments etc on the lawn. 

So, does anyone have any ideas of how to deter the bird humanely? 

I must add that silicone type earplugs are a no no as they cause a rash and waxy ones are no good either.


----------



## daffodil

Shoot it 

SIMPLES :wink:


----------



## dghr272

Friend got one of these.....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/STV-Interna...F8&qid=1424000056&sr=8-5&keywords=bird+scares

Worked for a while but now they use it as a perch and shxt all over it :lol:

Terry


----------



## ThePrisoner

> "dghr272"]Friend got one of these.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/STV-Interna...F8&qid=1424000056&sr=8-5&keywords=bird+scares
> 
> Worked for a while but now they use it as a perch and shxt all over it :lol:
> 
> Terry


I bought the owl version. Absolute load of rubbish. I even put it at the front of said shrub and the bird just goes past it.


----------



## bognormike

stop snoring! he's being woken up on his perch by you lot snoring away!!! 8)


----------



## Rudderman

*Blackbird*

Cut the shrub down


----------



## Zebedee

I would tie a length of string to the bush and bring it in through the bedroom window, then give it a snatch when the bird starts chirruping.

It won't take him long to get fed up of that, and find another perch to shout from.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

Close the window!
Thank your lucky stars you're not having to get up at 4.30am and sit on a bush freezing your rump off going 'jink, jink, jink' every morning just to get your adopted human to throw some crumbs out so you can survive yet another miserable 24 hours.
Just turn over and snuggle down into your cosy duvet for another few hours kip.
Shame on you! :wink:


----------



## Roverdave

Tie some old CDs on string and hang them where he sits, birds don,t like the movement of shiny things. This works wherever you don't want birds to go. A way to use those old CDs that came with computer magazines!

Spring is coming and your blackbird will soon break into glorious song, the most beautiful birdsong of all.

Lesley


----------



## Evs54

daffodil said:


> Shoot it
> 
> SIMPLES :wink:


The Blackbird is one of our best songbirds , it is probably calling for a mate and protecting it's patch , to shoot it would be illegal and the offender would be in serious trouble if caught .


----------



## coppo

Yes lucky you I say, to be woken by the wonderful birdsong.

Just defending its territory, leave it alone, it won't go on all spring/summer, the breeding season is just starting.

We get woken by the sounds of Grouse, Lapwings, Curlews, Redshank, Oystercatchers, Blackbirds, Chaffinches, Dunnocks, Magpies and Carrion Crows.

I thank my lucky stars everyday that I am alive to hear them.

Paul.


----------



## aldra

We have two pairs

One pair back and one pair front

They usually nest each year there

Beautiful songbird

Much nicer to wake to than our colony of noisy sparrows

Aldra


----------



## Evs54

ThePrisoner said:


> Hello All
> 
> We are being bugged by a blackbird which sits in a shrub under our bedroom window. It makes the most awful jink jink jink sound for absolutely ages.
> 
> Take a look at this ,and you might realise how lucky you are that the Blackbird has chosen your garden .
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/discoverande...dlearn/birdguide/name/b/blackbird/thelaw.aspx


----------



## nickoff

daffodil said:


> Shoot it
> 
> SIMPLES :wink:


Dear o dear.

They reckon those ruddy elephants in Africa make a hell of a row. Ah well just shoot the buggers eh?

Nick.


----------



## Zebedee

I would just shoot the buggers who say, "_Shoot the buggers_!"


----------



## Landyman

There are few sounds as glorious as a blackbird in full song.

Just wait a few weeks until he sits on the roof at the end of a summers day and sings his heart out.
All will soon be forgiven.   

Richard.


----------



## Nethernut

we are lucky to have quite a few blackbirds come to our garden to feed, we are hoping that one pair might decide to nest here too!!! Nature is noisy but thank goodness we still have it, sorry but you should feel honoured and not hate the pour bird.


----------



## 96299

It's the start of that time of year when birds need to multiply. Get over it and enjoy. I do, with the blackies and all the other birds in my garden.

Steve


----------



## ThePrisoner

I think I have maybe been slightly misunderstood.

We don't hate the blackbird and we certainly would not want to harm it. We also don't mind when he is singing. Its just this awful repetitive sound which seems to go on and on. It can sometimes be for up to two hours. 

I was just looking at a way to deter him and I think so far roverdave's idea seems best. Will give it a go. 

And evs54, thanks for that. Very eye opening.


----------



## daffodil

nickoff said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot it
> 
> SIMPLES :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear o dear.
> 
> They reckon those ruddy elephants in Africa make a hell of a row. Ah well just shoot the buggers eh?
> 
> Nick.
Click to expand...

 3 times quoted

God you need a sense of humour injection Dident you see the

:wink:

of course not Too busy being serious :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Landyman

It's probably a neighbours cat that is disturbing him and causing the 'alarm call'.

A few small pebbles and an old fashioned catapult should do the trick..............for use on the cat of course. :twisted: 

With the number of cat lovers on t'internet I think I'd better go into hiding after that. :lol:


----------



## pippin

" cat lover " = bird hater

That's why I hate cat lovers.


----------



## Matchlock

I have a simple solution, use earplugs, as well as cutting down the Blackbirds singing it also alleviates the wife's snoring.

Barry


----------



## spykal

Play this out of your bedroom window..... it is an alarm call so might frighten it off.


----------



## daffodil

Matchlock said:


> I have a simple solution, use earplugs, as well as cutting down the Blackbirds singing it also alleviates the wife's snoring.
> 
> Barry


Matchlock the OP has already stated ear plugs are no good for them :roll:

Keep up that person :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matchlock

Sorry Daff, I am cooking Belly Pork for dinner at the moment so am flitting between the kitchen and the PC, I never could multi-task.

Barry


----------



## daffodil

Matchlock said:


> Sorry Daff, I am cooking Belly Pork for dinner at the moment so am flitting between the kitchen and the PC, I never could multi-task.
> 
> Barry


NUFF said I humbly apologise

Belly pork,

OH my,now you got me jealous and drooling (not a pretty sight) ENJOY :lol: :lol:


----------



## ThePrisoner

> spykal"]Play this out of your bedroom window..... it is an alarm call so might frighten it off.


Hi spykal

That's the noise that wakes us up aaarrrgggghhhhh
:lol

But it really does go on for ages. :lol:


----------



## Matchlock

well Daff, belly pork with Maris Piper cooked in goose fat, buttered Parsnips, Honey carrots and a bit of Broccoli as Karen insists we have some greens.
As for the Silicon and wax earplugs I agree I find them uncomfortable so I use memory foam ones which I find OK.

Barry


----------



## nickoff

daffodil said:


> nickoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot it
> 
> SIMPLES :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear o dear.
> 
> They reckon those ruddy elephants in Africa make a hell of a row. Ah well just shoot the buggers eh?
> 
> Nick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 times quoted
> 
> God you need a sense of humour injection Dident you see the
> 
> :wink:
> 
> of course not Too busy being serious :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Then Daffodil, I humbly apologise. Mind, I do object to being accused of being serious. 

Nick.


----------



## daffodil

nickoff said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot it
> 
> SIMPLES :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear o dear.
> 
> They reckon those ruddy elephants in Africa make a hell of a row. Ah well just shoot the buggers eh?
> 
> Nick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 times quoted
> 
> God you need a sense of humour injection Dident you see the
> 
> :wink:
> 
> of course not Too busy being serious :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Daffodil, I humbly apologise. Mind, I do object to being accused of being serious.
> 
> Nick.
Click to expand...

And I humbly apologise for accusing you of being humourless and too serious

Ps no wink this time


----------

